# 5 clt?



## cipiripinana

Hello,

Windows Svr Std 2008 32Bit/x64 English 1pk DSP OEI DVD 1-4CPU 5* ClT*

i always wonder what does CLT stand for, because there is a big difference in price with 5 and 25 CLT.

So what does CLT stand for?

Thanks


----------



## TheOutcaste

CLT=Client
Some times you see 5 CLT user CAL which translates to 5 Client User Client Access Licenses.
I have no idea why they include that, it's a bit redundant.
5 CAL would be sufficient.
That determines how many clients can access the Server, 5 or 25, which explains the price difference.

Kind of like places that offer to sell a NIC Card, which would be a Network Interface Card Card.


----------



## Squashman

Kind of how MS makes more money than they need. Charge for the Server OS! Charge for the Desktop OS! Then charge for the Desktop(client) to access the server! I have always seen it as double dipping if you ask me!


----------

